# Can't oc my ryzen 5 2600x to + 4.0ghhz



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

Tried to oc my ryzen 5 2600x to 4.1 ghz on all cores but sort of failed just by changing multiplier to 41, changing vcore, loadline calibration, setting vddr cpu and soc current capability to 120-130%,changing cpu,soc power phase control to extreme, it failed in ibt (setting vcore and the power phase control,soc,cpu current capability to more normal values and 4ghz it ran ibt fine)

I was hoping for 4.2ghz on all cores at max 1.4 volt. 

I run flare x 3200 mhz cl 14 at 2400mhz since they are not on the qvl list and i havn't gotten them to run 3200mhz cl 14

I have ordered Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 C15 BK DC - 16GB  only 12x 3200mhz ram on the qvl list Min 87x 3000mhz on the qvl list 4x 2933mhz ram on the qvl list (LOL)   and i sold my 3200mhz cl 14 ram so i didn't have to pay anything to get new ram, because of the high number of 300mhz rma on the qvl list i bought that.

I can imagine my ram won't let me run 4.1ghz 100% stable but also that it shouldn't make a difference since it must be some setting for my cpu, i  mean it boost fine at stock aut vcore and cpu on aut so the bios desides how high it goes in ghz, in theory it should be able to run at 4.20 ghz on all cores, just with higher vcore and more heat, right?

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 8, 2019)

Mine tops out at 4.1 GHz with 1.4 volt all core overclock. The only changes I'm required to make is manually setting the multiplier to 41, and a override of 1.4 volt. DDR4 is running at it's rated 3200 MHz with a tiny bit of tightening of timings over stock timings(16-18-18-18-36<15-17-17-17-35.)

Edit: Sorry for the short post. I was still at work, and didn't want to stay any longer than necessary.


----------



## Midiamp (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> What am i doing wrong?


Bad silicone lottery? Reading/watching around the internet, he *best *of Ryzen 2000 overclock runs at 4.2 GHz, with average 4.1 GHz all cores overclock. Perhaps you just got a bad silicone.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 8, 2019)

I was under the impression that overclocking the X series rarely makes sense since XFR always runs at the best possible frequency? What i have seen people doing instead is try and undervolt  using negative offset in order to reduce thermal load allowing the CPU to boost for longer and / or higher.

Also from my experience overclocking my 2700 non-X 4.2GHz is pretty optimistic, 4.1GHz is more in line what you can expect at 1.4V. Another thing to note is not to overclock the CPU and RAM at the same time. First find max of one then of another and then see what is the max stable combined. For example my CPU at 1.4V runs at 4.13 GHz with ram at stock and my RAM can go up to 3333MHz when CPU at stock, however for both overclocked I had to settle for CPU @ 4.05 GHz and RAM @ 3200MHz.

Finally for overclocking the ram, did you use the Ryzen calulator?


----------



## kastriot (Apr 8, 2019)

Don't worry  your troubles  will be  over in June, just be patient.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I run flare x 3200 mhz cl 14 at 2400mhz





krusha03 said:


> Finally for overclocking the ram, did you use the Ryzen calulator?


shouldnt flare x run 3200mhz cl14 with xmp 2.0 in bios? like literally one click - done?

I run 4ghz all core 1.3V, bcoz it was ezpz no hassle 10 minute stable overclock tyvm.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

my ram doesn't run 3200mhz cl 14

i have used ryzen calculator

what ghz does the ryzen 5 2600x run at at diffrence cores, i mean it would definitely run 3.6ghz on all cores but mabye not more then 4.2ghz on 2-4 core?


----------



## Midiamp (Apr 8, 2019)

krusha03 said:


> I was under the impression that overclocking the X series rarely makes sense since XFR always runs at the best possible frequency? What i have seen people doing instead is try and undervolt  using negative offset in order to reduce thermal load allowing the CPU to boost for longer and / or higher.
> 
> Also from my experience overclocking my 2700 non-X 4.2GHz is pretty optimistic, 4.1GHz is more in line what you can expect at 1.4V. Another thing to note is not to overclock the CPU and RAM at the same time. First find max of one then of another and then see what is the max stable combined. For example my CPU at 1.4V runs at 4.13 GHz with ram at stock and my RAM can go up to 3333MHz when CPU at stock, however for both overclocked I had to settle for CPU @ 4.05 GHz and RAM @ 3200MHz.
> 
> Finally for overclocking the ram, did you use the Ryzen calulator?


I concur. XFR actually is set modestly on some motherboards as in my case, I use MSI B450M Mortar, and the XFR is actually pegged very very conservatively. Setting on auto, I got your standard Ryzen 2700X speeds, peaks out at 4.0 GHz all cores. On setting XFR to enabled gave me a one core boost up to 4.6 GHz since my cooling allows it and and average of 4.1 GHz all cores... Mind you temp shoots up like mad and the CPUID Hwmonitor shows crazy core voltages.

Frankly, if you want to play with overclocking today, you go for Intel. It's not a commendation per se towards Intel, is just that AMD clearly optimized Ryzens out the gate.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

cpuz shows cl 16 but it's surpose to be 15 https://valid.x86.fr/pyqf2a


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2019)

You won't get an odd number cl with am4 try shoot for cl14


----------



## okidna (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> cpuz shows cl 16 but it's surpose to be 15 https://valid.x86.fr/pyqf2a
> 
> 
> View attachment 120566



For anything above DDR4-2933 (or above 2666 for some boards) , you can try disabling Gear Down mode if you want to set an odd numbered CL.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 8, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> On setting XFR to enabled gave me a one core boost up to 4.6 GHz since my cooling allows it and and average of 4.1 GHz all cores... Mind you temp shoots up like mad and the CPUID Hwmonitor shows crazy core voltages.



There is no way that's possible without bclk overclock. And even then I would question it.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> cpuz shows cl 16 but it's surpose to be 15 https://valid.x86.fr/pyqf2a
> 
> 
> View attachment 120566



turn gear down mode off to allow odd numbers.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd find out the lowest voltage you can get then test xfr as you gradually bring up the voltage.
Overclocking the CPU is less important on Ryzen compared to overclocking the memory.
Sure it helps... But Ryzen is limited.
All I could get my 1600 to was 3990mhz.
It's completely unstable at 4ghz but perfectly fine at 3990mhz.
Good news is going from 2400mhz memory speed to 3000mhz is noticeable and amazing.


----------



## Raiderman (Apr 8, 2019)

Im @4335mhz on my 2700X 1.47v, and 3550mhz on my Trident Z 3600mhz cl18.
Hoping for 5ghz and 4000 ram when Ryzen 3xxx is released!


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 8, 2019)

Many will do 4.2, especially an X model zen+ but it isnt guaranteed. I can tell you ime taking any Ryzen past 4ghz is exponentially more taxing on them. All of them. The heat and voltage go wayy up there if they can do it at all. Anything past 4 is approaching the absolute limit. 

Also keep in mind its one thing to be able to bench 4.2... but another to run it daily. A lot of people will hit that but it doesnt mean that it can fully handle it. Most people talking about them will try for a max OC initially but sometimes thats just people talking and playing around. Doesnt mean everyone can run rock-stable 4.2 overclocks. Just means it is possible sometimes. My chip will do it. I dont think its all that common for people to run them that way though.

Nothing wrong with 4ghz all core. To me thats the point of diminishing returns for a stiff hand OC. Thats where I run my vanilla 2600. Runs great there. Very cool and efficient for what is on my end no percievable performance difference. And I have a really good one thatll run a stable 4.2 @ well under 1.4v. 1.4v will take me all the way to 4.3, even if only just barely. 

The thing is... the difference in actual usage is pretty much nothing. Just a whole lot more heat. Benchable but otherwise not relevant for most people. Ryzen doesnt scale like that. 200mhz across all cores isnt significant enough to matter in anything but heavily threaded workloads.

Honestly since you have an x chip you might as well take advantage of its best features and skip the all-core. You can do that just the same with the vanilla version. For gaming that single core boost counts for a lot more than constantly pumping every core. Ryzen is good at disttibuting the boost to where its needed, to the point where an all-core can lose out to it even with the lower base clocks.

Does your mobo support pbo? You can get your overall clocks higher that way.

As mentioned before, Ryzen is generally cashed-out out of the box. There is an architecture bound clock speed wall and x chips are configured to give you pretty much all you can get.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 12, 2019)

Im on 4ghz i helped getting my ram stable at 3200mhz cl 16


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2019)

Must be truly bad luck if 2600X can't go further. I'm running my 2600 non-X at 4.15GHz 1.4V without problems.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 12, 2019)

ATM i don't want to go higher


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

I tried 4.1ghz https://valid.x86.fr/arsnc5 because of the noise and temsp at worst case senario i don't want o go higher


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2019)

Did this after seeing what was up in this thread.
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4299.28 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Ran it with less than 1.40v's to the CPU as shown but I've actually gotten 4350 from it, couldn't get the validation but managed a screenie.


Thing with these chips are thermals as mentioned, they can only take so much and sometimes voltage doesn't do anything but make them run even hotter than before.
Both results I have aren't suitable for everyday use by any means, more to see what potential this chip has as an OC'ing chip.

Dropped it right back to 3.7 once done and dropped CPU voltage back to 1.21v's because thermals are good with that voltage used and it seems to like it that way so.... I just go with it.
Note that 4.1 for most seems to be the average lid for everyday use, if you can get that with good temps UNDER LOAD, not at idle you'll be fine.


----------



## Jism (Apr 14, 2019)

Raiderman said:


> Im @4335mhz on my 2700X 1.47v, and 3550mhz on my Trident Z 3600mhz cl18.
> Hoping for 5ghz and 4000 ram when Ryzen 3xxx is released!


I give you less then 6 months before the chip seriously starts to degrade.

Most Ryzens shoud'nt go any higher then 1.375V for long term 24/7 usage.

I have left my 2700x at stock with PBO level 2. Called it a day. That 2% increase in a all core overclock with the extra power thus heat is'nt worth it. XFR/PBO does already a good job.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Im going for 4.2 ghz, my limit is my cpu cooler scythe mugen 5 with 2 fans, it's already at 76c at 4.1 ghz,1.3875 volt and around 1200 rpm on both fans. (max rpm is under 1300 rpm)

Had it at 4ghz and 1.38750 volt and bumped it to 4.1ghz nothing else changed (stable) so i think i could go for 4.2ghz if i had a different cooler for the worst case senario, even when you max oc a cpu not to use all of the power .

Like a car that has enough power so you never have to push it to it's limit in everyday use but still have more than enough power on the highway, if for some reason you need more power you have it. 

I have before had a noctua nh-d15, would it be this cpu cooler for 4.2ghz, also had the big phanteks PH-TC14PE (noisy compared to noctua) Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (never had one) or something else for 4.2ghz?

At low rpm max (700) i don't hear the fans on my cpu cooler, even in gaming i don't hear anything, my rtx 2060 strix is running at mabye 25% fan speed, perfect for silent freaks (me)

So what is max voltage for a ryzen 2600x for 24/7 use?

Stock speed it does go above 1.400 volt


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2019)

Your temps for that are too high it seems, if you are already seeing 76c with no load applied @ 4.1GHz it's just getting too hot to run once a load is applied the way it is now.

I'll also say the board you have, while it's not bad isn't the best for such either.
The Prime line of Asus boards isn't as robust as the true ROG line is and you may even be running into VRM thermal issues with it.  The Prime line isn't known for crazy OC'ing, even the Strix lineup has been called "Watered down ROG" before and that seems to be true about it. The board you have isn't junk by any means, it's just when you buy a cheaper line/model of board that's what you get in terms of what it is and what you get from it. 

That's why when I went shopping I bought the best of the ASRock lineup that was available for this build and at least I don't have to worry alot about the guts of it being up to task.

You can however place a small fan in the board's VRM area and see what difference it makes, that may well show a difference in what you get from it. I checked the cooler you have, it's actually a better cooler than mine so you shoudn't have any real issues with cooling as long as all else is right.

In the end you may just have a dud for a chip, that's how it goes sometimes and if so you gotta deal with it for what it is or just grab another one.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

#24

no no it's of course with load, prime 95 small fft.

I don't know lower vcore limt at 4ghz and i don't know max ghz at 1.3875 volt or under 1.400 volt.

I do see some say max safe vcore for ryzen 2000 is as low as 1.36volt (last answer)

What's the actual 'safe' voltage for 24/7 usage with 2600(x)?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 14, 2019)

Bones said:


> Dropped it right back to 3.7 once done and dropped CPU voltage back to 1.21v's because thermals are good with that voltage used and it seems to like it that way so.... I just go with it.


My 2600X does 3,708 MHz at 1.10v with the base clock at 103 MHz with the DDR4 overclocked to 3300 MHz (divder set for 3200 MHz.) Thought it would be an interesting excursion to see what happens with XFR/PBO disabled. Doesn't hurt performance that much other than single thread performance drops to 424 in CPU-Z benchmark.


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah, when  you start heading past 1.36v's it gets warm so....
You may have just hit the limit with it and do remember you're on air, not water and many run these on water and still fail to get a true 4.2 clock for everyday use.
A good AIO is an option and I'd get one with at least a triple (3 fan) setup if you do or just do a custom watercooling setup.


----------



## Jism (Apr 14, 2019)

God, what happend to putting some time, investment and actual reading into oc'ing. You just cant dial in a voltage and a multiplier and call it a day. Overclocking was all about tweaking. Finding the upper limit. Taking HOURS of testing and messing around before you could even call it a succesfull overclock.

Start with the basics. Keep the voltage on stock. Up the multiplier one tad and start testing. If safe repeat. If crash occurs try to increase voltage with only one or two steps. Is it stable? Good, repeat increasing multiplier and retest. It's not so difficult as it seems. It's just time consuming and you are looking for a easy way out.

You have to work this way anyway, since your working with AIR and air has a much higher overal temperature compared to a watercooling setup. It's the best and most effective way going step by step by step.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

The asus mb was one of the cheapest asus boards and generally also one of the cheapest with an optical output, im not gonna run it at 4.1ghz or 4.2ghz (if it will do that) on all cores,threads at 100% load.

It's for gaming so i have an as fast,good gaming experince as possible and for that with a ryzen cpu i have to run it at more than 4ghz, i never extreme oc  












Jism said:


> God, what happend to putting some time, investment and actual reading into oc'ing. You just cant dial in a voltage and a multiplier and call it a day. Overclocking was all about tweaking. Finding the upper limit. Taking HOURS of testing and messing around before you could even call it a succesfull overclock.
> 
> Start with the basics. Keep the voltage on stock. Up the multiplier one tad and start testing. If safe repeat. If crash occurs try to increase voltage with only one or two steps. Is it stable? Good, repeat increasing multiplier and retest. It's not so difficult as it seems. It's just time consuming and you are looking for a easy way out.
> 
> You have to work this way anyway, since your working with AIR and air has a much higher overal temperature compared to a watercooling setup. It's the best and most effective way going step by step by step.




I haven't had the mb,cpu,ram,gpu combination that long, so i haven't yet found it's limit.

My cpu can run at  4.1 ghz  with 1.38750 volt, so at  4.0 ghz i should easily be able to run at lower vcore, above 4ghz is what i think i should run my cpu at to get the best gpu utilization (rtz 2060 strix oc i will keep it stock since it's sooo amazingly silent,quiet when gaming)

https://valid.x86.fr/arsnc5



Bones said:


> Yeah, when  you start heading past 1.36v's it gets warm so....
> You may have just hit the limit with it and do remember you're on air, not water and many run these on water and still fail to get a true 4.2 clock for everyday use.
> A good AIO is an option and I'd get one with at least a triple (3 fan) setup if you do or just do a custom watercooling setup.




What is the max safe 24/7 vcore? 

As already mentioned some say 1.36 volt some say stress test the cpu at stock speed,vcore and there your max voltage, mabye 1 or 2 down since stock it might be a little high to make shure ithe cpu is getting enough juice and not crashing also it's not 4.0, 4.1 or 4.2 ghz on all cores at stock settings, right ?

I know how to use google,youtube but if there is any one that have seen a video with a Rtx 2060 or  faster (1080p) with a ryzen 5 2600X at difference ghz mabye stock and 4.2ghz on all cores i wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Tried to oc my ryzen 5 2600x to 4.1 ghz on all cores but sort of failed just by changing multiplier to 41, changing vcore, loadline calibration, setting vddr cpu and soc current capability to 120-130%,changing cpu,soc power phase control to extreme, it failed in ibt (setting vcore and the power phase control,soc,cpu current capability to more normal values and 4ghz it ran ibt fine)
> 
> I was hoping for 4.2ghz on all cores at max 1.4 volt.
> 
> ...



I have to ask - Why for example do you have the SOC current capability set so high?
That's the same basic thing as running DIGI settings too high and making your VRM's get hot in the process - With my Sabertooth 2.0 for example I NEVER had to run anything above 110% period and that was running it for extreme OC'ing with subzero cooling for 6GHz+ runs.
When you increase current to components you will make them run hotter - That's just how it is and I'll say it plainly, looks like some of the trouble you're having is being caused by the settings you're using, at least to an extent here.



gasolin said:


> The asus mb was one of the cheapest asus boards and generally also one of the cheapest with an optical output, im not gonna run it at 4.1ghz or 4.2ghz (if it will do that) on all cores,threads at 100% load.
> 
> It's for gaming so i have an as fast,good gaming experince as possible and for that with a ryzen cpu i have to run it at more than 4ghz, i never extreme oc
> 
> I haven't had the mb,cpu,ram,gpu combination that long, so i haven't yet found it's limit.



Noted a few key things here.
You said you had purchased the cheapest board along the lines you wanted it for - I'm all for reducing costs for sure but again as I said earlier, if you go cheap, that's what you get too.



gasolin said:


> My cpu can run at  4.1 ghz  with 1.38750 volt, so at  4.0 ghz _*i should easily be able to run at lower vcore*_*,* above 4ghz is what i think i should run my cpu at to get the best gpu utilization (rtz 2060 strix oc i will keep it stock since it's sooo amazingly silent,quiet when gaming)



  Exactly HOW do you _know_ that? 

Just being real - You've yet to get it stable at 4.1- Until you get it stable at 4.1 you don't know what it's going to take or even if your particular setup "As Is" will be capable of it in the first place.

I'm not trashing you over wanting something, it's just sometimes reality bites and there's nothing anyone can do to change it - You gotta deal with the cards you've been dealt and that means as said above, you'll have to do testing to see before calling it.

I too have been guilty at times of having expectations above what's realistic and I'll say plainly this looks like it to me.
4.0 with your chip is a good speed, esp for aircooling and you may well have to settle with it that way unless you make changes/improvements to the system from what it is now.

You can't arbitrarily punch in a number and get good results from anything, sorry but you have some work ahead to do only you can do so all I can suggest from here is follow the advice in the post above yours here and get busy..... However do see if there is a way to get temps down, even if only by a few C is better than none.


----------



## Jism (Apr 14, 2019)

'current capability '

It's just a maximum. You have 100% (default) and up to 140% for most higher end boards. This does'nt mean that the SOC/CPU/GPU is now using 40% more current on stock. It's just a higher threshold. There's no difference in 100% or 140% on stock settings.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Jism said:


> 'current capability '
> 
> It's just a maximum. You have 100% (default) and up to 140% for most higher end boards. This does'nt mean that the SOC/CPU/GPU is now using 40% more current on stock. It's just a higher threshold. There's no difference in 100% or 140% on stock settings.




SOC Current Capability is just a max setting it can use (threshold), i use it to make shure it can go as high a it needs to, my ram is corsair vengeance lpx 3000 mhz cl 15 running at 3200 mhz cl 16 (won't run cl 15 at 3000mhz).

it's 4.1 ghz at 1.3875 volt. stable, of course i can go lower at 4.0ghz. im very shure of that

Wouldn't it be unstable at 1.3875 volt at 4.1 ghz if lowest vcore for 4.0 ghz (stable) is 1.3875volt?

bones my cpu is stable at 4.1ghz i have just had vcore mabye a bit to high at 4ghz  it has often been the case that going 100mhz higher on ryzen (3.9-4.0ghz 4.0-4.1ghz or 4.1-4.2ghz) can make it necessary to increase vcore alot, in some cases more then it's worth the extra 100mhz.


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2019)

Jism said:


> 'current capability '
> 
> It's just a maximum. You have 100% (default) and up to 140% for most higher end boards. This does'nt mean that the SOC/CPU/GPU is now using 40% more current on stock. It's just a higher threshold. There's no difference in 100% or 140% on stock settings.



Gotcha - Good to see it isn't a case of cooking stuff. 

I do agree that sometimes to get a little increase, punching the voltage up is needed for that extra 100MHz but that also indicates the chip is beginning to "Wall" if you have to push it up more than just a little for the extra 100. 
Luckily for me mine shows walling a little higher up, could be yours is simply not as capable equalling the silicon lottery in play here - Nothing you can really do about it except get another and I just don't see you doing that.  

As to what it's worth, if you think it is then it's your choice to do so - I can't argue since it's your stuff to do whatever with but I'll never knowingly suggest something harmful, at least know that.


----------



## Jism (Apr 14, 2019)

If you need more and more voltage for a higher clock, it means you are bypassing the efficiency curve of the silicon.

I remember this with my 8320 FX. It would do 4.8Ghz at 1.46v or so but 5GHz only at 1.52v to have it fully stable. The heat coming from it was huge. Even the 2x120mm rad coud'nt cope up with it. I dialed it in at 4.8Ghz with a 300Mhz FSB which is faster then just a stock 5Ghz clock. I saved some watts by doing this.

So far what i've read from the 2700x which i have now, the limit is at 4.1 to 4.2Ghz all core, and the 24/7 recommended voltage shoud'nt be higher then 1.36 / 1.37v or so. XFR/PBO already do a good job. No need to tweak it even furter clock wize. Perhaps some memory tweaking in the future, but since i'm using Primocache, i cant permit having any errors going on.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Now at 4ghz and 1.36750 as i remember and seems stable


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 14, 2019)

It boost 4.2ghz why need overclocking?


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 14, 2019)

A 2600X should boost to 4.25 Ghz, you can increase that by overclooking the base clock and that should have little effect on temperatures. All core overclocks are a waste of time, power, cooling unless you actually need them outside gaming.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> It boost 4.2ghz why need overclocking?



4.2 ghz is not on all cores and ghz is fluctuating to much whne speed is stock, thats why i oc besides gaming.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 14, 2019)

The boost only applies now and then, and when thermals allow. I'm also on an all-core 'overclock' to keep things pegged at 4.1 GHz. That's the max my chip can do with reasonable (1.37v) volts. My max temps are 65c in P95 Small FFTs, but that's without my GPU kicking heat into the loop. I see those temps when gaming as the 1080 Ti does tend to produce a hefty amount of heat. Plus, my rig is absolutely geared to silence. The fans don't even go past 600 RPM until 65c is hit on the CPU, and the pump is at 40%.

For what it's worth: you will not see any massive increases in performance from a 100 MHz increase in clock speed.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

mine if i havent't mentioned that, on my scyth mugen 5 just under 700 rpm until 65 or 67c i can't hear them.

Casefan 1x140mm and 3x120 about 25%  connnected to the fan hub (define r6) cant hear them.

Asus rtx 2060 strix oc 71c (or there about) is showing 25% fan speed which is from 67 to 80 c (not stock fan curve) 35% i can just about hear them 1155 ish rpm

Update stock asus rtx 2060 strix stock fan curve is just under 40% in project cars 2 barely audible


----------



## Lorec (Apr 14, 2019)

isnt Your cpu cooler not up for the task?
i run 4ghz at 1.3v 24/7 even under load I have no issues with temps. 
I do have an aio though...


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Lorec said:


> isnt Your cpu cooler not up for the task?
> i run 4ghz at 1.3v 24/7 even under load I have no issues with temps.
> I do have an aio though...




Never said it's not up for the task, if i wrote something, it is that it's not good enough if i want to run it at 4.2 ghz  since at 1.38750 volt and 4.1ghz i get around 74-76c (before i lowered temps at 4ghz) i want to be able to keep it cool in the worst case senario, except for when it's summer where temps can go way above 30c in denmark, we had a record summer last year


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 14, 2019)

There is no help for your expectations. They're simply too high.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> There is no help for your expectations. They're simply too high.




What do you mean by that?

I was hoping for 4.2ghz at max 1.4000 volt, i can run 4.0 ghz at a bit more then 1.3600 volt, i might settle at 4.1ghz.


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2019)

gasolin said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> I was hoping for 4.2ghz at max 1.4000 volt, i can run 4.0 ghz at a bit more then 1.3600 volt, i might settle at 4.1ghz.


4.0 @ 1.36 would mean you'd need around 1.425 or more for 4.1. The frequency scaling hits a brick wall just after 1.4v

Edit - forget what the guy in the cpuz validation you posted below can do, it's irrelevant. If *YOUR chip* needs 1.36v for 4.0ghz, you will need another 50-75mv for another 100mhz. And then you might really struggle to get to 4.2, if you can do it at all (and would certainly require high end watercooling) i wouldn't be surprised at 1.5v being needed.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

infrared said:


> 4.0 @ 1.36 would mean you'd need around 1.425, maybe more, for 4.1. The frequency scaling hits a brick wall just after 1.4v



No it would need 1.3870 volt for 4.1ghz https://valid.x86.fr/arsnc5

If it already hits 76c in prime 95 small fft at 4.1 ghz and 1.38750volt  (digi+ vrm stock except for soc and cpu currency capability at 120%) i don't think i can go higher 

I need tweak voltage until i hit the lower limit at 4.1ghzm in the  low 1.38... mabye, there is already a bit difference between vcore at 4.0ghz (lowered) and 4.1ghz at 1.38750 volt


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2019)

You can't just look at the voltage someone else's chip needs, you're totally forgetting about silicon lottery, there's a MASSIVE variance (edit: well, in reality probably +-150mhz above and below an average chip is pretty normal) in what clocks each individual chip can achieve and since the the volt/frequency curve is so harsh at the end, it's difficult to force an average or poor chip to match a good one. Especially if you don't have the cooling for 1.4v+

But the voltage jumps are always large for a very small frequency bump as you reach the top of what these chips are capable of. That's just how this architecture is.

edit: apologies for edits, had some more to add.


----------



## Vario (Apr 14, 2019)

^ Not just a variance in the CPU bin but also a large variance in motherboard power delivery design between different models of motherboard which my brief scanning of the thread didn't really see discussed much.


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 14, 2019)

You can try those settings. i have the same flare x.
DRAM VCORE 1.45mv


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Lindatje said:


> View attachment 121050
> You can try those settings. i have the same flare x.
> DRAM VCORE 1.45mv




My specs are updated

Ram at 1.45volt? WTF


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 14, 2019)

1.45v for B-die RAM is nothing to worry about. The newest and highest binned stuff is rated at 1.5v at stock. It's perfectly fine. I run mine at 1.46v for the 3400 C14 I have them at.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

My specs are updated, i don't have flare x ram any more


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 14, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Ram at 1.45volt? WTF


Yes its not high its normal.


gasolin said:


> My specs are updated


Ah ok.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Had artifacts and a few boot problems (not much though, boot)

New cpu and mb, had ram problems, new ram, still ram problems (didn't have my flare x ram), grey ram slot i could boote but not at 3000mhz cl 15, wasn't even 100% stable at 2933mhz, black ram slots i could boote but not in 3000mhz cl 15 only cl 16, tried 3200mhz cl 16 perfectly stable.

Had the chance of buying a better gpu, now i don't have artifacts at start up on my second monitor, i only have problems with my grey ram slots (recommended to use with only 2 ram sticks)


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 14, 2019)

gasolin said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> I was hoping for 4.2ghz at max 1.4000 volt, i can run 4.0 ghz at a bit more then 1.3600 volt, i might settle at 4.1ghz.



It means you have virtually no shot at 4.2  24/7 stable.
Maybe not even 4.1 24/7 stable.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> It means you have virtually no shot at 4.2  24/7 stable.
> Maybe not even 4.1 24/7 stable.




Why do you think that, don't feel im close to my cpus limit at 4.1ghz only my cpu coolers


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> It means you have virtually no shot at 4.2  24/7 stable.
> Maybe not even 4.1 24/7 stable.



Just doesn't know how to tweak anything(Not You)...


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 14, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just doesn't know how to tweak anything(Not You)...


Or realize they struck out in the silicon lottery.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 14, 2019)

ive had instances where high ram speeds will cause the cpu overclock to be unstable. make sure you overclock the cpu with the ram speed set at default in the bios and go from there. i think it has something to do with the infinite fabric. every time ive seen this tho the proc had segfault, it would also need tons of volts and be lousy at overclocking like yours. its unlikely with second gen but ive seen it. about half of all first gen ryzens have it. if you find that your proc is effected than amd will replace it at no cost, you just pay shipping.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 14, 2019)

The BEST silicon is reserved for the Threadrippers.  Albeit, my Threadripper isn't a winner.. (Tops out around 4.2Ghz.. all core where some are hitting 4.3Ghz)

I mainly just got this 1900X as a place holder for future 7nm TRs or maybe getting a cheap 2nd gen 16-core model down the road.


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Or realize they struck out in the silicon lottery.



Sadly it happens everyday, just how it is.
I don't think they've caught on to this apparent fact "Yet" but will eventually.

If we can't convince them the chip will.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 15, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> I concur. XFR actually is set modestly on some motherboards as in my case, I use MSI B450M Mortar, and the XFR is actually pegged very very conservatively. Setting on auto, I got your standard Ryzen 2700X speeds, peaks out at 4.0 GHz all cores. On setting XFR to enabled gave me a one core boost up to 4.6 GHz since my cooling allows it and and average of 4.1 GHz all cores... Mind you temp shoots up like mad and the CPUID Hwmonitor shows crazy core voltages.
> 
> Frankly, if you want to play with overclocking today, you go for Intel. It's not a commendation per se towards Intel, is just that AMD clearly optimized Ryzens out the gate.



It isn't that AMD optimizes them better out of the gate... the problem was the 14 and 12nm process were more geared towards low power chips... so you had a pretty hard cap on the OC outside of extreme cooling and voltages.

We will see where 7nm ends up, but the process shrink alone should add another 300-400 mph at least and hopefully the process can support more OC headroom.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 15, 2019)

Should i go for 1.3600 volt and under 75c in prime 95 small fft (i now it can get mabye +10 c in the summer if i stress tes for max heat)


----------



## Raiderman (Apr 17, 2019)

Jism said:


> I give you less then 6 months before the chip seriously starts to degrade.
> 
> Most Ryzens shoud'nt go any higher then 1.375V for long term 24/7 usage.
> 
> I have left my 2700x at stock with PBO level 2. Called it a day. That 2% increase in a all core overclock with the extra power thus heat is'nt worth it. XFR/PBO does already a good job.



I highly doubt it. My computer isnt on 24/7, and when its on, I am benchmarking.



Bones said:


> Did this after seeing what was up in this thread.
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4299.28 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> Ran it with less than 1.40v's to the CPU as shown but I've actually gotten 4350 from it, couldn't get the validation but managed a screenie.
> View attachment 121024
> ...



Highest Ive been able to validate.
https://valid.x86.fr/3fd628


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 20, 2019)

I find overclocking the Ryzen CPUs kinda Blah... My 2700x will boost to 4.125 on all cores or manually overclock to 4.2...that's it.  Id just get the fastest lowest CAS ram and call it a day.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 20, 2019)

for 4.1ghz  i need more then 1.375 volt mabye because i need it to be higher before the mb gives my cpu 1.375volt or because of the oc of my ram 3000mhz cl 15 ram to  3466mhz cl 16 ( stable)

https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics

I need some advice on a cooler, mabye 360 aio


----------



## Lorec (Apr 20, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> I find overclocking the Ryzen CPUs kinda Blah... My 2700x will boost to 4.125 on all cores or manually overclock to 4.2...that's it.  Id just get the fastest lowest CAS ram and call it a day.


actully even lowest cas ram has some space for tweaking. xmp settings are not perfect. even my flare x's have room for tightening timigs, just that im lazy ...


----------



## gasolin (Jul 1, 2019)

TheMadDestructo said:


> 2600x with pbo and xfr off. Vcore is set to offset of -0.0875 and clocks still hit 4.250 on all cores when under load. Vcore maxes out at around 1.38V and idles around 2.0 Ghz and 0.725V. Took me a few days to test all the settings on my motherboard to get it to run like this and I'm very surprised that it goes past 3.9Ghz with PBO and XFR set to off. I'm very happy with this chip. Scores 3008 on Cinebench R20, I know that's not amazing but I'm happy. F4-3200c16d-16gtzsw clocked at 3466 cl 16 and haven't had any crashes or blue screens running memtest, prime95, or gaming. Temps max out at 66.1C in prime95 small ffts.




You only get 3008n in cinebench R20?

I can get close to that at 4.0ghz


----------



## gasolin (Jul 3, 2019)

Does anybody have a link to a comparison of a ryzen 5 2600 (x) at different ghz, im at 4.1ghz but i wan't to know,see perfomance difference between higher ghz compared to 4.0ghz to get an idea of the difference not just try it for my self.

If there to little difference i will stay at 4.0ghz and try optimizing vcore,heat (just got some noctua fans for better temps at high load and on a hot summer day)

Can it be true the only game that really benefits from higher ghz is projetc cars 2  ?


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 3, 2019)

I was able to get my 1600 @ 4GHz simply by changing it in BIOS with a b450 tomahawk on my VR rig.


----------

